# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Все, что есть в свободном скачивании о ЗУП'е в одном месте

## ГаZUPин

*Программное обеспечение*

1. Конфигурация ЗУП 2.5_43.3
2. Обновления (актуальные на дату поста) №№ 44.1 и 45.3

*Сертификация 1С:Профессионал*

1.Комплект вопросов, январь 2010
2. Тренировочная база тестов по ПРОФу

*Сертификация 1С:Специалист-консультант*

1. Сборник вопросов, октябрь 2010
2. Сборник вопросов, май 2011
3. Воронкин «Учебные материалы для подготовки к экзамену 
    1С:Специалист-консультант по конфигурации ЗУП»

*Методические материалы к сертифицированным курсам*

1. Внедрение 1С:ЗУП, апрель 2011
2. Использование конфигурации ЗУП (Пользовательские режимы)
3. Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. Решение расчетных задач.
4. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам : «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»

*Курсы*

1. Видеокурс 1С ЗУП 8.1 2011 г. 

*Литература*

1. Грянина, Харитонов (серия Секреты профессиональной работы»)
«Введение в конфигурирование»
«Управление персоналом»
«Расчеты по оплате труда»
2. Харитонов «Настольная книга по оплате труда»
3. Медведева «1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги»
4. Севостьянов «1С:ЗУП 8.0»

*Преподаватель СЦО по конфигурации ЗУП*

1. Методические материалы. Дистанционный тренинг для преподавателя СЦО
2. Тесты по методике курса
3. Тесты на применение типовой конфигурации
4. Вопросы слушателей

*Программистам* 

1. Методические материалы с курса ЦСО «Конфигурирование в 1С:Предприятие. 
    Решение расчетных задач».
2. Павел Чистов, запись вебинара «Расчетные механизмы в системе 1С:Предприятие 8.2».
3. Насипов Фарит, Гилев Евгений «Расчетная задача».

Размер 1.94 Гб, много – зато все и сразу…

http://www.unibytes.com/R5JYe2QrCdUB

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/g96i...УП.rar.html

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...УП.rar.html

----------

alexander_x86 (24.08.2022), dmitry333 (21.03.2012), fil_and (18.01.2013), mr.omon (16.05.2012), Naira (05.07.2013)

----------


## dmitry333

Вот это действительно достойный материал, спасибо огромное!!!

----------


## vsergv

добрый день! а что файлы уже удалили? очень нужно но пишет файл не найден!

----------


## wps

плиз перезалейте файлы. очень надо

----------


## Кирилл Н.

Конфигурация «Зарплата и управление персоналом», версия 2.5 – сборник полезной информации

Часть 1 

1. Конфигурация 2.5.43.3
2. Обновления на дату размещения 
3. Обучающий видеокурс
4. Медведева «ЗУП. Первые шаги»
5. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Использование конфигурации ЗУП. Пользовательские режимы»
6. Методические материалы сертификационного курса «Внедрение прикладного решения 1С:ЗУП 8»
7. Комплект вопросов ПРОФ ЗУП (январь, 2010)
8. База для тестирования ПРОФ
9. Севостьянов «ЗУП. Практика применения»
10. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам «Расчет зарплаты» и «Кадровый учет»
11. Грянина «Введение в конфигурацию»
12. Грянина «Управление персоналом»
13. Грянина «Расчеты по оплате труда»
14. Харитонов «настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету»
15. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (октябрь, 2010)
16. Сборник вопросов специалист-консультант (май, 2011)
17. Воронкин «Подготовка к сертификации специалист-консультант по конфигурации 1С:ЗУП, версии 2.5» 

http://www.unibytes.com/dCPktLNs3wELqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-1.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-1.rar.html 

Часть 2 

1. Насипов «Расчетная задача»
2. Чистов «Регистр расчета»
3. Конфигурирование «Решение расчетных задач»
4. Тренинг для преподавателя ЦСО
5. Тесты по методике курса
6. Тесты по практическому применению конфигурации

http://www.unibytes.com/rMn2-LYR9AULqw-Us4P3UgBB 

http://www.gigabase.com/getfile/XLL2...nik-2.rar.html 

http://www.share4web.com/get/byq7Y5S...nik-2.rar.html

----------

mr.omon (16.05.2012), vievd (02.05.2012)

----------


## shtirlits404

Большая просьба перезалить материал, все ссылки умерли. или хотя бы отдельно* "17. Воронкин «Подготовка к сертификации специалист-консультант по конфигурации 1С:ЗУП, версии 2.5» "*. 
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## tLesteva

Будьте добры перезалейте файлы, очень необходимо!заранее спасибо большое! или скиньте ссылку где можно их найти!:)

----------


## zodus

перезалейте плиззз

----------


## Alexkonrad

Немножко есть материала по ЗУП
*1.Е.Гилев - Курс для подготовки к 1С:Специалист по "1С:ЗУП 8"*
11 часовой курс по подготовке к экзамену на сертификат 1С:Специалист по Зарплате и управлению персоналом 1С 8. Данный курс входил в Бонусы общего курса Гилева и Насипова. 
Скачать (605 МБ) - Турбобит

2.*Серия книг Секреты профессиональной работы с программой 1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8.* 
Авторы: Харитонов С.А., Грянина Е.А.
Издательство: 1С
Пособие полезно использовать для изучения программы и подготовки к экзаменам на получение сертификата 1С: Профессионал, 1С: Специалист и 1С: Специалист-консультант по программе "1С: Зарплата и Управление Персоналом 8". 
Введение в конфигурацию. Скачать (52 МБ) 
Расчеты по оплате труда. Скачать (115 МБ)
Управление персоналом. Скачать (45 МБ)

3.* 1С Зарплата и управление персоналом (видеокурс teachVideo)*
Формат : это единое EXE приложение (требующее установку), в котором сведены и систематизированы все видеоуроки по ЗУП от teachVideo.
Скачать (94 МБ) - Турбобит

----------


## HonZong

Установил, а оно не пашет.....У кого работает?

----------


## Alexkonrad

> Установил, а оно не пашет.....У кого работает?


Установил что ? Если вы про видеокурс teachVideo, то не надо грязи - я лично проверял - всё работает.

----------

HonZong (07.06.2013)

----------


## HonZong

Да нормальный видеокурс, спасибо. Просто у меня на одном компе запускается этот видеокурс, а на другом - нет. Не бери близко к сердцу. Это что-то у меня с компом наверно...

----------


## Alexkonrad

> Будьте добры перезалейте файлы, очень необходимо!заранее спасибо большое! или скиньте ссылку где можно их найти!:)


Ловите, кому надо (почти всё, что было в начале топика)

*Подборка литературы и видео по конфигурации Зарплата и управление персоналом 2.5* 

Содержание: 
1. Воронкин - Подготовка к "Специалист-консультант" по ЗУП 2.5 
2. М.Е. Медведева - 1С:ЗУП. Первые шаги 
3. Сборник задач для подготовки к экзамену "Специалист-консультант" по внедрению ЗУП (официальное издание 1С) 
4. Ф. Насипов - Расчетная часть. Задания, аналогичные аттестационному (10 видеоуроков) 
5. Павел Чистов - Регистр расчета (4 вебинара) 
6. Севастьянов А.Д., Харлова И.В., Володина Е.В., Севастьянова Ю.М. - 1С ЗУП. Практика применения 
7. Сертифицированный курс фирмы 1С - Использование конфигурации ЗУП (пользовательские режимы) 
8. Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов - Введение в конфигурацию 
9. Обучающий видеокурс "1С 8.1 ЗУП" 
10. Комплект вопросов сертификационного экзамена по ЗУП 2.5 с примерами решений (январь-2010) 
11. Методические материалы сертификационного курса "Внедрение прикладного решения 1С:ЗУП 8" 
12. Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов - Расчеты по оплате труда 
13. Сборник вопросов "Специалист-консультант" (май-2011) 
14. Справочник консультанта по подсистемам "Расчет зарплаты" и "Кадровый учет" 
15. Е.А. Грянина, С.А. Харитонов - Управление персоналом 
16. С.А. Харитонов - Настольная книга по оплате труда и ее расчету в ЗУП 
17. ЗУП: Тренинг для преподавателя ЦСО 
18. Методические материалы сертификационного курса "Использование конфигурации ЗУП. Пользовательские режимы" 
19. Конфигурирование в среде 1С: "Решение расчетных задач", ред. 1 
20. Конфигурирование в среде 1С: "Решение расчетных задач", ред. 2 
21. Тесты по методике курса 
22. Тесты по практическому применению конфигурации 

*Скачать (1,5 ГБ)* 
 _"Спасибо" принимаю с понедельника по пятницу :)_

----------

fil_and (02.07.2013), jamais (29.07.2013), pvl_mksv (25.06.2013), Rostov-na-Donu (21.06.2015), Катерина_М (19.09.2013)

----------


## BBDragon

Ссылки везде битые.. Ни у  кого не сохранились материалы?

----------


## ksander-fars

Пожалуйста перезалейте материалы,  очень нужно а то уволят!:)

----------


## mixperez

Присоединяюсь! Пожалуйста, может у кого что осталось? Перезалейте плз

----------

delphiassemble (18.08.2018)

----------


## has1

:cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool::cool:

----------


## mixperez

Есть что нибудь свежее и новое по ЗУП? По новым сборникам вопросов?

----------


## Evgen53

Присоединяюсь, поделитесь пжлст сборником задач по зуп spoiler1с@yandex.ru

----------


## Merlin1975

Так же присоединяюсь к постам выше - обновите ссылки, пожалуйста или поделитесь чем-нибудь поновее.
Благодарю.

----------

